# need help bad with black sand



## ejay111 (May 6, 2012)

hi im new to the fourm can any one help me get my gold out of the black sand i tryed magnet mini sluice paning i used clr to clean it up its shining i used 2 magnet 's earth and a 50lb magnet every were i turn its buy this buy that help me please thanks


----------



## Geo (May 7, 2012)

how much do you have? i can burn through a wash tub full in a day with a good gold pan that has a gravity trap. that will clean up quite a bit of black sand in itself. then theres the bluebowl for black sand concentrates. if you concentrate with a gold pan and roast them to a red hot heat for about 30 minutes, you will remove most of the sulfates. after that you can leach the gold out chemically. this is not the best way to recover gold from concentrates but is pretty fast and you do get a large percentage of the gold. 

by the way, on a side note. CLR will make flour gold float. i dont know the mechanism that causes this but i can tell you that it will.


----------



## ejay111 (May 7, 2012)

im new to paning im good i just aint got the cash to buy the blue bowl and i got 10 lb idid the 2 bucketed method it work but then i cleaned and roasted theres a lot of mico gold dust a lot lol did magnet 's earth and reaugler i just caint get it out lol is there a safe way for me to desovel it i appreciate any help


----------



## Geo (May 7, 2012)

this is just a test to see if gold is in the sand and give you an idea of how much. get a glass quart jar with a plastic lid. put a couple of cups of the black sands in the jar and add 200 ml of muriatic acid and put the lid on and give it a good shake up and down. make sure all the sand is wet with the acid. remove the lid and add 50 ml of household bleach and place the lid on tightly and shake. immediately loosen the lid but dont remove it. loosen enough so that pressure can escape. let it sit undisturbed for an hour and filter the liquid through a coffee filter into a glass container (i use a plastic colander with a coffee filter in that). rinse the sand with clean water from a spray bottle while in the filter collecting all liquid. now test the liquid with stannous chloride test solution to see if gold is in the solution. if you dont know how to make the test solution, the formula and procedure to make it is on the forum. if you have trouble finding it, post here and someone will help you.

be sure to do this outside, because mixing bleach with hcl makes chlorine gas. this is some bad stuff, though not as dangerous as nitric acid it still will make you feel sick if you are not well ventilated.


----------



## ejay111 (May 7, 2012)

thank you for the reply theres gold in there a lot i see it i did two thing that showed me the micro gold first i put 2 half dollar size ball bearings in a tumbler with clr let it ran 24 hours 2nd filled a jar with black sand and clr let it sit for a week shake ing it twice a day both showed gold dust its real fine hard 4 me to pan thought there be a way 2 desovl everything safely leaving the gold thanks


----------



## Geo (May 7, 2012)

what i recommended will dissolve the gold and leave everything else. try it and see what happens. you say you roasted the sand and cleaned it with CLR. it should dissolve the gold and what little base metal may be in there. you can precipitate what gold will dissolve with sodium metabisulfite, or just sodium sulfite.


----------

